# Old School Belle (Fultron/Memphis MC17)



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

What do you think of this sound of the amp. I have one in very good condition and thinking of using it as a midbass and sub amp.

75x4 + 150x2 at 4 ohm

300x2 + 600x1 at 4 ohm brigded ( this is the way it will be ran)

Thanks for your input in advance.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Sounds like a good setup... what mids/sub(s) are you going to be running?


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

As of now it will be Hybird L8 and a single DLS IR15


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

If you dont want it let me know and I will take it off your hands.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

I'm contemplating doing the exact same thing with my "Baby Belle" in a two-way set-up, but it will only do 400x1 and 150x2... sub and mids.


----------

